# Trails in und um Hildesheim



## rODAHn (28. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte einen neuen Thread zum Thema "Trails in und um Hildesheim" eröffnen.
Eventuell findet sich ja der eine oder andere Trail, den man noch nicht kennt!?

Über Beiträge würde ich mich freuen!

LG

rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (28. September 2009)

Dann fange ich mal mit den ersten (und wahrscheinlich bekanntesten) Trails an:

1. Trail auf dem Galgenbergkamm Richtung Rastplatz "Hildesheimer Börde"




2. Trail unterhalb von Ottbergen




3. Trail vom "Tosmar" zurück zum "Söhrer Forsthaus" (Sehr geil )




Weitere Trails muss ich noch per GPS abfahren...

LG

rODAHn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reens82 (30. September 2009)

Sehr schöne strecke ich kenne sie zwar nicht ganz aber sie macht schon richtig fun


----------



## tobone (30. September 2009)

Kannst du den dritten mal etwas genauer beschreiben, ich weiß nicht ob ich den kenne. Steige durch die Karte nicht so durch.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. September 2009)

Habe erst letztes Jahr mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und kenne die Strecken (noch) nicht, sieht aber echt schick aus. 

Steuere fürs erste diese (wahrscheinlich bekannte) Runde bei: Rössing- Truppenübungsplatz- Sorsumer Wald und zurück. Das sind rund 36km mit ca. 700hm (laut meinem Garmin).


----------



## anne waffel (30. September 2009)

wäre es vielleicht möglich, die trails, die gepostet werden ein wenig genauer zu beschreiben - wie schon beim Tosmartrail passiert?! Ich habe im Sommer den Galgenbergtrail gesucht - und nicht gefunden. Das wäre sehr nett!

Danke für den neuen thread - finde ich prima!

Anne...sucht


----------



## rODAHn (30. September 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> wäre es vielleicht möglich, die trails, die gepostet werden ein wenig genauer zu beschreiben - wie schon beim Tosmartrail passiert?! Ich habe im Sommer den Galgenbergtrail gesucht - und nicht gefunden. Das wäre sehr nett!
> 
> Danke für den neuen thread - finde ich prima!
> 
> Anne...sucht



Gerne!

Du fährst links am "Brockenblick" lokal vorbei und bleibst dabei immer auf dem Kammweg.
Nach einiger Zeit hast Du auf der rechten Seite eine super Aussicht auf Itzum/Lechstedt.
Du fährst immer weitere geradeaus... irgendwann will der Weg dann relativ steil nach rechts abbiegen...trotzdem immer weiter geradeaus fahren...Und dann bist Du quasi schon mitten im schönen "Galgenbergtrail".
Das ganze endet übrigens an der Raststätte "Hildesheimer Börde".

...und nicht erschrecken, das Gatter lässt sich öffnen!

Kann ich nur empfehlen! 

LG

rODAHn


----------



## anne waffel (30. September 2009)

danke sehr!

Anne...findet


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. September 2009)

Sorry, bekomme den Track irgendwie nicht vernünftig dargestellt und hochgeladen. Gebe aber nicht auf.


----------



## rODAHn (30. September 2009)

Bin eben eine weitere Strecke abgefahren...

4. Schöner Trail vom "Hexenhaus" zum Röderhof




In "Groß Düngen" einfach links (In Richtung Hildesheim/Itzum) abbiegen und sich über zwei Anstiege quälen...     (An der Ecke ist so ein Second Hand Laden)

Dann über den Parkplatz des Hexenhaus und hinter dem "Biergarten" nach rechts abbiegen. Den Rest findet Ihr von selber...

LG

rODAHn

...und schon einmal Danke für Eure Beiträge!  (Bin ich doch nicht alleine!)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. September 2009)

Nächster Versuch. Hoffe das mit dem Anhang funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (30. September 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch. Hoffe das mit dem Anhang funktioniert jetzt.



Und wo ist da genau der Trail?

...kannst Du nicht einfach eine *.gpx Datei aus Deinem Navi exportieren und in Google Earth einlesen?


----------



## tobone (30. September 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Wenn Du an der Tosmar Hütte stehst, gehen von dort aus vier Forstwege ab. Zwei Richtung Diekholzen und zwei Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus. Du nimmst den rechten Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus. Nicht zu schnell runter fahren, es geht gleich links runter (durch ein paar Brennnesseln) jetzt bist Du mitten auf dem Trail. Zwischendurch kreuzt Du noch einmal einen Forstweg über den fährst Du einfach gerade drüber. Ansonsten immer der Nase nach.
> 
> Das ist zwar nicht der längste Trail, aber meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten hier in der Gegend...
> 
> Viel Spaß


OK. Den bin ich doch schonmal gefahren, aber ich glaube nicht komplett, sondern wohl nur den oberen Teil. Bin dann wohl weiter unten falsch abgebogen. Wo endet denn der Trail? Der obere Teil ist echt ganz nett.


----------



## tobone (30. September 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Bin eben eine weitere Strecke abgefahren...
> 
> 4. Schöner Trail vom "Hexenhaus" zum Röderhof
> 
> ...



Man kann auch von Groß Düngen über die beiden Hügel bis zum Segelflugplatz(zum schluß schöner Trail, dann kurze Treppe zum Flugplatz)und von da den Trail nehmen der auch am Waldfrieden vorbei geht.
Man muß dann glaube ich eine Auffahrt  früher nehmen von Groß Düngen, oder hinter G.D. rechts abbiegen und ein Stück Feldweg. Ist ein recht steiler Schotterweg.


----------



## Reens82 (30. September 2009)

Hi !rODAHn Hätte lust mal ein trail mit dir zusammen zu Fahren kannst dich ja mal per pm oder so melden.


----------



## Harvester (1. Oktober 2009)

hab zwar keine Ahnung warum das nicht im Hildesheimer Fred steht aber bitte....

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=madnowuflipoibbj


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich weiß. Der Trailanteil ist nicht besonders hoch, aber der Kammweg auf dem Truppenübungsplatz ist echt schön und auch im Sorsumer Wald könnte man die Strecke schon als Trail bezeichnen.
Würde mich übrigens Reens82 anschließen und gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (1. Oktober 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab zwar keine Ahnung warum das nicht im Hildesheimer Fred steht....



hallo harvester - ich finde es prima, denn so findet man die trails auch wieder! Im großen Hi-thread geht das doch unter! Es haben sich ja nun auch schon Leute eingefunden, die noch nicht so lange fahren - und es kommen neue Verabredungen zustande.

Anne...freut sich


----------



## rODAHn (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

wir können gerne eine gemeinsame Tour planen!
...wir wäre es diesen Sonntag?  so ca. 35-40 km?

Wer wäre denn alles dabei?


----------



## wunderkiste (1. Oktober 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> OK. Den bin ich doch schonmal gefahren, aber ich glaube nicht komplett, sondern wohl nur den oberen Teil. Bin dann wohl weiter unten falsch abgebogen. Wo endet denn der Trail? Der obere Teil ist echt ganz nett.



Er endet am Waldrand kurz vor dem Söhrer Forsthaus.

@rODAHn Klingt gut mit der gemeinsamen Tour.  Am Sonntag muss ich allerdings passen. Muss in den nächsten Tagen etwas kürzer treten, was Trails angeht. Bin wegen nem Schlüsselbeinbruch Wochen nicht gefahren, habe gestern wieder locker angefangen und muss erstmal wieder "reinkommen".
Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bin ich gerne dabei....

Am Wesselner Nordhang ist auch noch ein netter Trail, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich den verständlich beschreiben soll


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

Leute seid vorsichtig, ihr lockt bikehassende Stöckchenleger und Fallensteller an mit euren ausführlichen Beschreibungen hir. Ihr wisst doch garnicht wer hier alles mitliest!
Im Deister würdet ihr für soetwas geteer und gefedert!
Dann habt ihr nämlich plötzlich soetwas auf dem Trail:




Oder es passiert so etwas:






Gruß
Schappi


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Leider, leider Stöckchenleger gibt es hier auch genug. Die Marienburg ist bei dieser Spezies äußerst beliebt. 

@rODAHn Dieses Wochenende muss ich leider passen, bin an der Ostsee.


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

dann müsst ihr denen auch noch genau mit GPS Koordinaten zeigen wo ihr fahrt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Hast schon recht. 
Glaube aber nicht, dass sich diese Leute extra in Foren schlaulesen, wo sie besonders vielen Mountainbikern Schaden zufügen können. Einige Biker sind nun mal recht rücksichtslos und einmal an so einen geraten, wird jeder Weg auf dem ein Biker erspäht wird kurzerhand blockiert. Außer dem bei einer wie in dem Artikel erwähnten "illegalen Piste" bleibt so ein "Protest" erfahrungsgemäß nie ganz aus.


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

Träum weiter!


----------



## Reens82 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi! ich muss von samstag auf sonntag arbeiten bis ca 10Uhr morgens könnte also erst sehr spät eine kleine runde drehn. Wir könnten ja ma schauen, ob sich ein paar leute finden, um am 11.10. einen trail zu fahren.


----------



## rODAHn (1. Oktober 2009)

Gerne!

...ich verstehe auch nicht, was für Leute das machen...
Wir versperren doch den Wanderern und Hundebesitzer auch nicht absichtlich ihre "Spazierwege".

Euch noch einen schönen Abend!

Gruß

rODAHn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Oktober 2009)

Am 11.10. wäre ich dabei, bringe meinen Freund mit.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Oktober 2009)

Was ist los hier? Sonst keiner dabei?


----------



## MasterAss (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin auch gg. öffentliches Posten von genauen Beschreibungen. Wer Info´s haben will kann sie gerne per PM bekommen wenn er im Hildesheimer Thread fragt. Zum Glück hat Rodahn noch längst nicht alles gepostet.

Aber grade der Canyon-Trail vom Tosmar Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus ist schon echt gut. Zwei schöne Kicker befinden sich im unteren Bereich. Ich möchte nicht, dass gerade dieser Trail für Diskussionen sorgen wird (habe damit noch einiges vor).

Ich bin für:
Thread closed!


----------



## rODAHn (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn hier eh nur Beschwerden eintrudeln... lassen wir das Ganze.
Soll sich eben jeder seine Trails selber suchen.

War halt gut gemeint...


----------



## MasterAss (5. Oktober 2009)

Versteh mich nicht falsch! Das war keine Kritik an dir!
Wer die Info´s haben will, kann sie auch nachwievor haben, aber nur per PM und NAchfrage und nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## rODAHn (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist schon OK, habe ich nicht falsch verstanden...

Letztendlich habt Ihr ja Recht.

...und von (zwar bekannten aber...) versperrten Trails haben ja alle nichts.


----------



## Reens82 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin sonntag dabei. Wann soll es den los gehen?


----------



## rODAHn (8. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, diesen Sonntag klappt es bei mir nicht...
Aber für nächste Woche können wir eine gemeinsame Tour gerne einplanen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Oktober 2009)

Soll eh das ganze Wochenende pladdern und ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die im Regen starten. Dann eben nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (10. Oktober 2009)

Falls hier jemand auch eher Freeride/Enduro fährt, der kann sich ja mal unserer Truppe anschliessen. Wir Treffen uns meist jeden SA und SO am PVH in Hildesheim. Gegen 12/12.30 machen wir uns meist auf den Weg und rocken meist diverse trails bzw. unseren hometrail. werde hier leider nicht verraten wo die sind. Seit einfach Samstags oder Sonntags dabei und werdet erfahren wo die sind.
Ich verrat sie euch nicht weil wir auch sehr viel mit militanten Wanderern zu tun haben und so schon einige Laufräder und Mäntel zerstört wurden - also macht mit seit dabei. Grüsse


----------



## trailking84 (10. Oktober 2009)

Das nächste Treffen ist am 17. Oktober 2009. Wär cool, freuen uns immer über neue mädels oder männers


----------



## instinctless (20. Mai 2010)

militante wanderer....sehr geil, ich pack meine flinte ein.



trailking84 schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand auch eher Freeride/Enduro fährt, der kann sich ja mal unserer Truppe anschliessen. Wir Treffen uns meist jeden SA und SO am PVH in Hildesheim. Gegen 12/12.30 machen wir uns meist auf den Weg und rocken meist diverse trails bzw. unseren hometrail. werde hier leider nicht verraten wo die sind. Seit einfach Samstags oder Sonntags dabei und werdet erfahren wo die sind.
> Ich verrat sie euch nicht weil wir auch sehr viel mit militanten Wanderern zu tun haben und so schon einige Laufräder und Mäntel zerstört wurden - also macht mit seit dabei. Grüsse


----------

